# walmart bettas



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

our local store has a good fish manager and they have some pretty nice looking fish there just now.(even great tetras) The bettas look great and are kept nice and clean.
Unfortunately they have put all the female bettas in a tank together. Too many females not enough space and so they were all sparing off at each other. i was unable to find the manager. Anyway they were pretty nice little girls.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I bought my betta from Walmart back in November of 2006 for my 3 year old and he's still going strong. I was lucky to get him since Walmart had just gotten a fresh shipment of bettas long before they all got neglected. Very active and clean water with very little or no wastes in the containers.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I looked all over before buying my betta. Walmart must have had over 30 on their little cups-o-doom. There wasn't a single active one in the bunch. In fact, a few of them didn't even have enough water in them to allow the fish to stay upright.
I complained to customer service. The next day, it appeared as though nothing had changed. I also make rude comments around walmart employees about sick and dead fish in their tanks. Last week I counted at LEAST one dead fish in EVERY tank (15+ fish). Rediculous.

I finally got mine from petco. Much healthier, much more active, and the ladies there seemed to actually know how to care for fish  

Oh, and it was about $0.40 cheaper than the sick ones at walmart.


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

My Wal-Mart always had dirty and mis kept fish tanks, the bettas though, were usually healthy and the cups were clean. A couple of months ago their cups started turning dirty and the bettas had fin rot and other diseases. I got my first (dead) betta from Wal-Mart, and my 2 living bettas (Kenni and Kyle) and my new betta was from Pj's Pet Center, whose cups are small, and had only 3 in about 40 sick bettas, but keeps the fish clean and has female bettas, a MUCH larger variety of fish, and deltas and Ct's other than Vt's... the bettas are also cleaner in color and have a wide variety of colors.


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

I got my Betta from Wal-Mart...he was looking kind of sad but otherwise healthy...looking @ me like he was pleading me to take him away...some of there others were dead or close to and 1 of them had eyes that looked like they had been fried from beind so close to the light...
my Betta, Quinten, is doing loads better and a LOT more active...they did get more Betta's in @ WalMart...but the dead fish are still there...there was only 1 dead fish in a tank with the other fish...

...the local PetCo has loads of dead fish in their tanks...we've been going to Paxton's for fish supplies and such since I got Quinten...they seem to know the most as far as fish care goes...I;m jus glad I saved lil' Quinten before he became like them other Bettas..


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i got mine from a private fish shop hes just adorable he was the most active in the selection and is very active now in a bigger tank. im going to get pictures soon.

please also remember that however hard fish shops try fish do die from stress the only difference is some shops are so underpopulated overstaffed that they have time to remove them however if you sea the same dead one after a week thats bad.

my fish shop has a sign which says please inform a member of staff if you see a dead or ill fish. which are then removed and got rid of or if ill go into quarantine


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

Walmart is quite cruel to their animals, our petco is much better.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't dare buy fish from WALMART, or even any big name pet stores for that matter (petsmart, petco, petsupermarket). I always see alot of dead fish in their tanks. :S

I had a very cool-looking betta I got from a LFS though. He was white with translucent fins, except for a bit of purple that lined his fins.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

the petco where i live doesnt even care about the fish they sell. someone was going to sell me some fish from a tank that had an ich outbreak if one of the other employees didnt tell them not to sell me one. this was when i was new to the hobby and didnt know how to tell if a fish had ich. the petsmart thats like a block down the street from petco has really dirty tanks all the time. its like they dont even clean them. both super walmarts that are in my city and the neighboring city take poor care of their fish. i have never bought one from them.


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess I'll share my Walmart story too. At my local Walmart, I always browse the fish section, just because I disapprove of everything that goes on in those tanks. Last time I was there 75% of the fish had ich, little white spots all over, especially on the goldfish. Of course there was no one in sight to report it to, so I wrote a note on a napkin and stuck it on the tanks. "Almost all of these fish have ich, and should not be sold." (Something to that effect.) 
The next day I was back there again, returning something, and lo and behold there weren't any fish in any of the tanks. I don't know if they have a quarantine tank or anything, but I'd like to hope so.

This isn't an attack on all Walmarts tho, I'm sure there are good fish departments in some Walmarts, this is just my personal experience with my local one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

i've never bought s fish from walmart. i've only been in there about 10 times or so anyway. petsmart, petco, and other lfs's are closer to my house


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

yesterday me and DAniel went to WalMart to get an Oscar *~only place that sells em around here~*...for Jed as a going away present *~JEd's leaving the Oscar for me to care for when he leaves...~* but anyways...the 10gallon tank I;ve been cycling for like the past month was all ready to go...so me and DAniel asked Jed *~since tis still his tank...~* what kind of fish he wanted in it...he said an Oscar...yes I know Oscars need like 55 Gallons or soemthing like that...but it will do for like a month...so all's good there...

anyways...when we went to get the Oscar we checked em all out, they all checked out in good health...so we got 1 when I was checking for the food for it I couldn't help but glance where the Bettas are usually kept...there was maybe 6 Bettas all looking half dead...and the rest were Angelfish!!!...I freaked they were in the same sized container as the BEttas...and those poor fish had their fins partially bent jus to be able to have em in the water...plus they had some type of a plant floating in there with em...I felt sry for them...sadly I couldn't rescue any since I didn;t have the tank space for them...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that is when ypou find the store manager and complain bitterly about how the critters depend on us for care and they have no right to make them suffer.
if enough of us complained I am sure they would smarten up. The result of my complaint was being offered a job oin that department.
I am still debating wether to take it or not. I have retired now and I just don't think I want to be out til 11pm at night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

angelfish in betta cups? are you sure? i have never seen them in betta cups, i never thought that i would ever see them in betta cups...


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

Mousey: I did ask abt the manager...who jus happened to be on vaccation...

fishbguy: yes the cups said on them "Angelfish"...tisn;t the Saltwater Angelfish...tis the Freshwater 1s...they're jus like the Angelfish pictures in the book I was looking @ when reading up all I could get my hands on before I got Quinten...

I felt so sry for them...last night when I checked all but 1 nearly dead female Betta was gone and the rest was Angelfish...


----------



## xFaithx (Aug 9, 2007)

I just purchased two bettas from Walmart (literally three hours ago) simply because I walked in, walked to the fish area...took one look at the only two for sale and just scooped them up and walked back up to the front. I'm a betta rescue when I have the room, and since I plan to make my ten gal into a sorority tank I needed more females anyway. At least that will be my excuse when my mom walks into my room and counts eleven fish instead of nine. ^^


----------

